# Resume Help



## jod867 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I know this is sad but I haven't had to do a Resume in years and my skills carrier path has changed alot. I am honestly stumped on how to lay it out or what to make sure and include. Any help would be great especially from those of you out the looking at resume's what are you looking for? what makes it stand out? Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## carla3640 (Feb 16, 2010)

you would be surprised how many people have a hard time with their resume,  start with your heading : name, address, phone # cell phone# ( i prefer to center mine for easier reading and to make it a little larger than the rest of my resume), next you should state your objective:  this is where you are going to state briefly what you are looking for and why the employer should keep reading -- ex: "I am currently seeking a full time position in medical office coding that will make use of my coding certification and 11 years of coding experience."   Next you need to decide if your education or experience is the greater attribute -- if you are new to coding i would list education next,  if you have some experience or a lot of experience i would list experience next. after making the education / experience decision you will want a summary -- this is where you shine - summarize what you want the prospective employer to know about you, your personality, achievements etc.

keep the resume clean :
                                           Jane Doe
                                     123 Fifteenth Street
                                     Anytown, USA 55768
                                        555-555-1212

Objective:          

Experience:

Education:

Summary:

References:

Try to keep it to one page, if you have had a lot of jobs try to stick with the ones that most compliment the position you are looking for.  And try to use words that will stick out for the position you are seeking.  Make sure you proof read,  punctuation, layout and grammer do matter.  If you indent make sure everything lines up perfectly -- make sure it is easy to read and make sure the paper you use is spotless, no wrinkles, folds, smudges etc.  I prefer to mail mine in a full size envelope, (it will be larger than the others and catch attention and the person reading it doesn't have to keep trying to flatten it for easier reading.    Good Luck


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice post above.  One thing I do when mailing resumes, is use a good paper and usually a cream color, it stands out also.


----------



## ssmeyers48 (Feb 17, 2010)

Use the resume builder in Microsoft Word. There are also more templates available online.


----------

